# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  EO smart connecting car 2, modular robotic car, Robotics Innovation Center, Bremen, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Robotics Innovation Center

Home page - robotik.dfki-bremen.de/en/research/robot-systems/eo-smart-connecting.html

----------


## Airicist

EO smart connecting car

Published on Aug 1, 2012

----------


## Airicist

EO – Social Mobility

Published on Feb 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "This tiny car can change shape, drive sideways"

by Lance Ulanoff
May 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Flexible EO Smart Connecting Car 2 can drive sideways and shrink

Published on May 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DaBrEM: EO smart connecting car 2

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Autonomous parking.

----------

